# 11/17 river report



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

got out this afternoon from 12:30 till 3:30,fished above toronto,ohio.threw a twister 4 about 1hr had 1 smally on but came off on the surface look 2 be about 14''.then a buddy show up with some minnies an it was on from there
we caught yellow perch,white bass,smallies,spotts,crappy,sauger an walleyes.
had a couple of real nice perch between 10 an 12'' but most were 6 to 8''
the white's were small only caught about 3 all 2gather.we got 5or 6 smallies
a couple were 12+'' with one right at 15''.1 real nice 14'' spottedbass,2 small walleyes under 12'' a bunch of dink sauger with 4 15'' an then there was the crappy 10 keepers all over 12'' an all 2gather around 20 throwbacks.all in all a very nice day.we were just throw a minnie on a small #6hook an a small split shot about 2'' from the hook.
twister
kept 4 sauger/2 perch/10 crappie set the rest free 2 be enjoyed another day


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Now That's what I like to hear,,, lots of fishies! Thanks MrT

HUMMM??? Only one boat trailer at the launch and the boat is no where to be found,,,, so you must'a been fishing from shore?

3 cars at the 'old' wall,,,, must be you. How'd I do? Close? 

We gotta fish together some day.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

doboy,the trailer at launch at new cumb,boat came from downsteam, seen them come in i think it was around 2 or so.
yes from shore,hav'nt been on the river in a boat since my buddy passed going on 3yrs now rip danny
we have a winner lol
twister


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for sharing a great report. I hope to catch some river fish this coming week.


----------

